# Desktop backgrounds



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

While browsing through stuff on the web at bikemag.com, I came across a really cool image big enough for desktop backgrounds:

https://www.bikemag.com/images/body-bg2.jpg

Got some good desktop images around?


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

In my office I have a IMBA bike calendar on one wall and on my back wall a push-pin bulletin board is my 'photos of bike fame' (with random photos of me biking in various places I've been) so I don't need a bike desktop background. Most of the time it's covered with programs I am using anyway and I never see it.

But since that's the topic, mine has been The Ood from Doctor Who for over a year now.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

*Currently...*

...this one, which I may well have lifted from this forum.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine is a pic of my 5 year old on his Gary Fisher Precaliber with his helmet, gloves and Camelbak. It's currently my favorite pic. I'd post it if I knew how.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Its an underwater cave I discovered. I'm currently pushing it out, and surveying it. I named it Hornets Nest.



stumonky said:


> But since that's the topic, mine has been The Ood from Doctor Who for over a year now.


Looked like a liveaction Dr Zoidberg


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

SuPrBuGmAn said:


> Looked like a liveaction Dr Zoidberg


Actually The Ood character is arguably similar to H.P. Lovecraft's Cthulhu Mythos, which is one of my favorite stories by him, so much in fact I have a tattoo sleeve of it on my leg.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cthulhu


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

I've been using a screen capture of the Santa Cruz website for the home screen on my Droid for awhile now.










love the bike and love the shot.

Zero


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

nuffink said:


> ...this one, which I may well have lifted from this forum.


I really dig this photo...


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Zeroack said:


> I've been using a screen capture of the Santa Cruz website for the home screen on my Droid for awhile now.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


In Firefox;
rightclick in the page and select 'view' page info'
then choose the 'media' tab and search the main image
and hit 'save as'

quick and dirty


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Why don't you just take a camera with you when you ride. Wouldn't you prefer memories of your own places and your own adventures to someone elses?


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm going to switch to this one in the run-up to my birthday and christmas.










Subtle eh?


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

nuffink said:


> ...this one, which I may well have lifted from this forum.


Cool thread, the B&W retro pic "wins" so far.................here's few for the pile.


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

I have a rolling slide show of all my pictures taken over the years. Full screen views of years and years of memories. Biking, backcountry skiing, some whitewater kayaking photos and a lot of wildflower/scenic shots. Guests that come over are very entertained by it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

...


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

...


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

I have this one - pretty exciting action shot, my blue pickup in the background ( I was helping out, driving the wheel truck for the race)


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

langford said:


> I have this one - pretty exciting action shot, my blue pickup in the background ( I was helping out, driving the wheel truck for the race)
> 
> [


wow - crazy :crazy:


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

This is now my new background. Its too funny to pass up... thanks for posting


----------



## SBT (Mar 29, 2010)

Using the Iceland picture from the same place.

https://bikemag.com/images/wallpaper/bike-wallpaper-iceland-sterling-lorence-1600x1200.jpg

There's even more incentive now to go back to Iceland.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Here's one I was using recently from our campsite in Fruita, CO complete with its own access to the main trail, I thought I was dreaming!


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I use the middle of these three at work. It works nice with dual monitors.

http://kitsunenoir.com/2010/05/26/the-desktop-wallpaper-project-featuring-jennifer-daniel/


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

highdelll said:


> wow - crazy :crazy:


Sorry, copyright issues, I guess you had to be there.....
looks good on the desktop, though!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I shot this one on this morning's ride, makes a nice desktop background, grab it:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

highdelll said:


>


Wow!


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Screenshot here

And here's why.

In memory
:headphones:
DJ


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't get it


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Get what?


:headphones:
DJ


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

the screenshot and here's why


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

In a nutshell.

I grew up around Toonami. It's what made me bike to school as a kid instead of riding the buss.
The screen shot is my desktop--a picture of TOM (version 2), Toonami's host of nine years.
Cartoon Network aired the last show of Toonami in 2008 and ever since then, TOM's been my background.

I would assume many here would not have even heard of Toonami.


:headphones:
DJ


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

DJGoo said:


> I would assume many here would not have even heard of Toonami.
> 
> :headphones:
> DJ


As is the case w/ me 

BTW are you a DJ?
Techno/trance DJ here
http://www.myspace.com/djsn0


----------



## theGreenEGg (Mar 1, 2010)

This is my background at work.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Enjoy:


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*that looks like my morning coffee*

yes



Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Enjoy:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Enjoy:


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 14, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Enjoy:


I've been staring at this for twenty minutes now and I'm getting dizzy Isn't this supposed to be one of those 3d images where a T-rex comes out and bites you?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I had this on my desktop after Moab, it's the switchback shortcut up the Sovereign Trail, pretty sweet.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

highdelll said:


> As is the case w/ me
> 
> BTW are you a DJ?
> Techno/trance DJ here
> http://www.myspace.com/djsn0


Everything you love huh? Isn't your wife a little upset she isn't in there?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i flip through a lot but hear are my main few (most were stollen from the forums)


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

more


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> Why don't you just take a camera with you when you ride. Wouldn't you prefer memories of your own places and your own adventures to someone elses?


While its not from a ride... my photo is exactly a photo from my own adventure. It has been nobody elses adventure as I discovered the cave, nobody else in history has been inside it. Thats a hellova feeling.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

SuPrBuGmAn said:


> While its not from a ride... my photo is exactly a photo from my own adventure. It has been nobody elses adventure as I discovered the cave, nobody else in history has been inside it. Thats a hellova feeling.


Yes, that is VERY cool. 
I always wanted my own cave.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*This*

A bigger version of this.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Where is it?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Lake Tahoe*



smilinsteve said:


> Where is it?


Who are you asking? If me, Marlette Lake in the foreground and Lake Tahoe in the background.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Wherewolf said:


> Who are you asking? If me, Marlette Lake in the foreground and Lake Tahoe in the background.


Yeah. I thought that looked like Tahoe except for that little lake sitting right next to it. Now I see it's not right next to it its way above it! Duh.


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

At work desktop. It's a public computer too.

:headphones:
DJ


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

smilinsteve said:


> Everything you love huh? Isn't your wife a little upset she isn't in there?


OK, ya got me on this one?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

highdelll said:


> OK, ya got me on this one?


I was thinking of my own wife, who came to my office and saw pictures of my bike and my kids, but none of her.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

This one has been mine for a few years now, a reminder of when I was younger and thought I could dirt jump, and "Yes" it's all still in there holding stuff together.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Big fan of this one from Whistler:


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

wakefield trail new denver, bc


----------



## jdinsj (Jan 10, 2008)

I used this for awhile


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

jdinsj said:


> I used this for awhile


That looks like Mark Cavenish's wheel from stage 4 of the Tour de Suisse.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

driver bob said:


> This one has been mine for a few years now, a reminder of when I was younger and thought I could dirt jump, and "Yes" it's all still in there holding stuff together.


Why did the surgeon use two different thread-gauged screws???


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ junk-drawer


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Champery qualifications yesterday;


----------



## zxtwou2 (Jul 16, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> Why don't you just take a camera with you when you ride. Wouldn't you prefer memories of your own places and your own adventures to someone elses?


indeed. mine is of my 5 year old on his competition gokart. figure i'll get some pics of he and i out on the trails together once he gets good enough on his bike to hit some singletracks!


----------



## LilJr (Oct 27, 2009)

*This is my latest*

I think it was a KHS sixfifty606 before this.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Les Arc 2009*

 :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a picture of my boat as my background.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

Mine is from a race on Lance Armstrong's ranch. I am not a racer and I am pretty sure I was the only Knolly on the course that day.


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

Current desktop photo. Taken in southeastern Iceland last summer.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

my new background of the turtle that washed up on the beach by my house


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Great!*



_alain_ said:


> Champery qualifications yesterday;


Great, did you take it?


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

No, I ripped it from dirt.mpora.com
My photographic skills are not so great.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Why did the surgeon use two different thread-gauged screws???


I have no idea. Infact in the 7 years it's been in there you are the first person to notice that.


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

I like this one but I can't find the verison with the guy removed from it.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=592873&highlight=earth+photo


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Here's one I use to remind me of Slickrock, I love the wavy rock pattern of it:


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

Too many background pictures to post.

The two backgrounds (one per monitor) change every 5 minutes thanks to background switcher.

http://johnsadventures.com/software/backgroundswitcher/


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

My now past husky


----------



## Ilans (Jun 7, 2010)

*Lacs de Fenatre, Swiss Alps*

A photo I shot on a mountain biking vacation last summer


----------



## Acero853 (Feb 19, 2010)

driver bob, 
I count 11 screws and see only one break. WTF?








BB


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's a few favorites


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

A few favourites (that have all been used as backgrounds).


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

*Patagonia*









Shot from a trek (foot, but would love to ride out there) out of Chalten... We had unreal weather (8 days of sun, one day of rain)...

Highdell: That rainbow piece is freaking hilarious!


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

thats is fantastic, the lighting is perfect.



Cholopolitan said:


> https://i839.photobucket.com/albums/zz317/Lisboeta_01/CerroTorreandFitzroy.jpg
> Shot from a trek (foot, but would love to ride out there) out of Chalten... We had unreal weather (8 days of sun, one day of rain)...
> 
> Highdell: That rainbow piece is freaking hilarious![/QUOTE]


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

LilJr said:


> I think it was a KHS sixfifty606 before this.
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=557922&stc=1&d=1279992801


Cool! That's me!

I've got a dual screen setup, so I have a bunch of pano shots cropped to fit that rotate through on a random basis. Here's a few of 'em, set up for dual 1680x1050 screens (click 'em to see full size).


----------



## GaryJ (May 18, 2005)

Not sure where I got it - but I really like this one:










Gary J.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Used to have this one:









Now I've got a pic of my other 2 wheeled passion:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

These three images are currently on three of my workstations:










and










and of course, since I'm a Mac user:


----------



## sportsaddict99 (Mar 2, 2008)

Stole these from several passion posts


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Why did the surgeon use two different thread-gauged screws???


It's like when granddad is fixing something.... you just reach into the old coffee can and whatever size screw you pull out, you try to make work! If it really doesn't work, then you stare into the can while giving it a few shakes to se what turns up.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Acero853 said:


> driver bob,
> I count 11 screws and see only one break. WTF?
> 
> BB


There were a whole bunch of hairline fractures on both pieces of the bone which needed to be held in place. The cloudy part in the center is tiny bone fragments which were beyond repair, there was around 1cm between the two pieces which could not be put back together.

They plated it all up and let it regenerate. Arm was in a sling for 9 months post surgery and it was (a very long) 18 months before I was riding again.


----------



## Acero853 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yipes! I knew there had to be "more to it than meets the eye." I am nursing my second clavicle fracture as I type this and it's no fun, but nowhere near what you must have endured. 

BB


----------



## wyrda (Nov 14, 2009)

JohnnySmoke said:


> Cool! That's me!
> 
> I've got a dual screen setup, so I have a bunch of pano shots cropped to fit that rotate through on a random basis. Here's a few of 'em, set up for dual 1680x1050 screens (click 'em to see full size).


I would've been happy just getting some decent res regular backgrounds from this thread, but some dual screens as well? Dang.
Awesome, thanks


----------



## 29inche5 (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

wyrda said:


> I would've been happy just getting some decent res regular backgrounds from this thread, but some dual screens as well? Dang.
> Awesome, thanks


Well in that case, here's another that I meant to put up. Prob. my fave of the whole bunch. It's from the high point of Keystone/Standard Basin in Revy.


----------



## TiCutter (Apr 14, 2007)

*Form*


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

My current one, this one i shot myself


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Here are a couple:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I took this with my little point and shoot on a ride last year. If you look closely you can see a heron on the log. I have never again seen this lake without a ripple on it.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Big artsy one in HD from this weekend's photos.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

olijay said:


> Here's a few favorites


 Where is that?


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

I think that's Squamish, going over the Mamquam. Either that or in Kootenays someplace near Nelson.


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Got some good desktop images around?


Homegrown. Me. This summer


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Mine is easy. Poser pick of my two favorite bikes...


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, this time of year there are two things on my mind. Thoughts of spring riding...










Thoughts of summer riding...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Moar!!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

From a few weeks ago...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

From yesterday...


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

highdelll said:


>


Heh. The first time I dropped acid I saw a rainbow just like that.


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Jul 4, 2009)

Mtn-Rider said:


> From yesterday...


Howdy from Idaho,

Where are you in these photos? We are heading South next month for awhile to escape the cold and always looking for riding spots.

Mikey


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

My new favorite.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

mikeyonthemadone said:


> Howdy from Idaho,
> 
> Where are you in these photos? We are heading South next month for awhile to escape the cold and always looking for riding spots.
> 
> Mikey


I was the creature behind the camera:









Winter is prime time for riding out here, loads of fun. Post in the Arizona forum the day you plan on riding and you'll get many responses on where everybody's riding that day.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

here's some


----------



## pkb4112 (Dec 2, 2010)

This is mine.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm about to revive this topic from the dead a bit, but oh well. I don't want to waste 5 pages of backgrounds that people have already posted.


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

RaptorTC said:


> *I'm about to revive this topic from the dead a bit*, but oh well. I don't want to waste 5 pages of backgrounds that people have already posted.


I'm glad you did otherwise I may have never seen it. Some of the backgrounds posted are stunning.


----------



## Chronism (May 29, 2011)

One I am currently using. Pic I snapped of my El Mar Ti and then edited with an iPhone app to look like a painting.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

View from Dead Horse Point Park near Moab, Utah. Not a hard trail, but very scenic and chock full of eye candy.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

One of my more recent favorite backgrounds.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

JohnnySmoke said:


> Cool! That's me!
> 
> I've got a dual screen setup, so I have a bunch of pano shots cropped to fit that rotate through on a random basis. Here's a few of 'em, set up for dual 1680x1050 screens (click 'em to see full size).
> 
> ...


Love this one, tried to get it to set for my dual screens, but can't figure out how. Anyone? my resolution is 1440x900 on two 22in Mons


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

*I rotate through my desktops, but have a few favorites*

It's nice having a dual monitor setup - if I'm not using the 2nd monitor for anything, it's like having a big picture frame in front of me. This is my usual desktop:







Several local trails intersect in that meadow, and it's one of my favorite spots around town.

But sometimes I like to look at this








or this








Sometimes in the winter I'll put up this one:


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

jonw9 said:


> I use the middle of these three at work. It works nice with dual monitors.
> 
> http://kitsunenoir.com/2010/05/26/the-desktop-wallpaper-project-featuring-jennifer-daniel/


Try this link instead:
The Desktop Wallpaper Project featuring Jennifer Daniel


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

*My Other Hobby*

Just as expensive!


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

yep... the winna'...


----------



## jdb1225 (Mar 11, 2012)

These are soo awesome, keep them coming please!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Lot's of blue on this one, another of my favorites at 1920x1080 HD.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I missed this thread the first go-around too (or forgot about it). Thanks for reviving it. Lots of great shots.

Here's the wallpaper background I have on my work computer currently. 
Photo by Enel taken in The Dells, Prescott, AZ


Here's the one on my home computer.
Photo by hfly


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

What a cutie; I'm still smiling back at him! Oh, and nice frame, too.



theGreenEGg said:


> This is my background at work.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

From a bike ride I went on back in September... sunrise at Double Lakes.


----------



## BraggCreek (Mar 17, 2012)

June Bug said:


> What a cutie; I'm still smiling back at him! Oh, and nice frame, too.


Awesome!


----------



## BraggCreek (Mar 17, 2012)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> here's some


Great shots!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

My current desktop background image:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> My current desktop background image:


holy prog launch icons!! :eekster:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I gotta big DOCK!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I gotta big DOCK!


that's what She-Captain said!


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

Anyone running triple monitors? I'm running a bunch of panoramic shots in 5040x1050. Here's a few...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Nice panos!

For those with just one computer monitor here's a recent one in HD I made.


From HD Desktop Backgrounds


----------



## rallymaniac (Oct 12, 2011)

I was looking for a while for good desktop and I found this


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

This is from a hike I did in the Sierras last month when visiting Vermilion Valley off the PCT and John Muir Trail; Devil's Bathtub..


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

A few of my favorites:


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

A few of my fav desktop pix that I've been lucky enough to take on rides here in New Mexico:

I took this one last week. I was reminded of a riding buddy who passed away a few weeks ago and I like to think he's passing me on his way to the setting sun..









*Albuquerque North Foothills Trail System*








































































*Singlespeed y Sandias*


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Guerdonian said:


> A few of my favorites:


How do you like those Slant Six's? I've for Small Block 8s on the rear of my SS and have been thinking about a change.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

ugh...I KNEW opening this thread was a big mistake. why do I torture myself.


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

My background right now.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

this is my 'home' desktop - don't think I could pull it off @ work - though I usually have too many windows open to see it - :thumbsup:


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

^^^ Very Nice!


----------



## Ynkssws6 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beautiful shots


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

JohnnySmoke said:


> Anyone running triple monitors? I'm running a bunch of panoramic shots in 5040x1050. Here's a few...


Got to love honeys on downhill/AM bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

here's a a few of mine
Trail 401, Crested Butte









Flume Trail, Tahoe.









Off the Top, Mammoth









Tahoe Rim Trail.


----------

